# Activar un relé con el PIC16F84A



## supermiedos (Mar 24, 2008)

Saludos. Tengo una pregunta. Necesito activar un relé con el PIC16F84A. Por cuestiones del diseño, tengo que hacerlo por medio de la pata RA4, que como saben está multiplexada con el reloj. Me dijeron algo de "colector abierto", y me dijeron que conectará el relé con alguna resistencia, diodo y transistor, sólo que no estoy seguro de cómo hacerlo (no tengo muchos conocimientos en esto de la electrónica, pero tengo que hacer un proyecto de eso jeje). ¿Cómo debo conectar exactamente el relé, sabiendo que se activará cuando la pata RA4 mande un nivel bajo? El voltaje del circuito es de 5V.


----------



## SigmaOrion (Mar 24, 2008)

Exacto, la pata RA4 es "open drain". Lo único que tenés que hacer es conectar una pata de la bobina del relé a +5V y la otra en serie con una resistencia a RA4. El diodo es el "rueda libre" para que la bobina no te queme la pata del PIC cuando le corta la corriente. Va conectado en paralelo con la bobina del relé con el cátodo hacia los 5V (o sea permitiendo que la corriente fluya hacia los 5V).

Slds...


----------



## Meta (Mar 24, 2008)

El diodo se conecta en paralelo a la bobina del relé. El diodo es para proteger la bobina  contra la fuerza contraelectromotriz para no dañarla.


----------



## pepechip (Mar 25, 2008)

hola
este esquema es solamente para la conexion del pin RA4.
Para conectarlo en otro pin hay que quitar la resistencia de esa posicion y ponerla en serie con la base del transistor


----------



## Javier Rambaldo (Mar 25, 2008)

> El diodo se conecta en paralelo a la bobina del relé. El diodo es para proteger la bobina contra la fuerza contraelectromotriz para no dañarla.


Meta, el diodo no protege la bobina del relé, sino la juntura del transistor que lo activa, porque una corriente inversa, producida por la fem inducida por la bobina, quemará el transistor.


----------



## Meta (Mar 25, 2008)

Javier Rambaldo dijo:
			
		

> > El diodo se conecta en paralelo a la bobina del relé. El diodo es para proteger la bobina contra la fuerza contraelectromotriz para no dañarla.
> 
> 
> Meta, el diodo no protege la bobina del relé, sino la juntura del transistor que lo activa, porque una corriente inversa, producida por la fem inducida por la bobina, quemará el transistor.



También.

¿Y en caso que no tenga Transistor?   

También te vale poner el diodo para mantener la  bobina constante y no haya variaciones de tensiones y la bobina no se desactive en ningún momento.


----------



## Javier Rambaldo (Mar 25, 2008)

Como activas un rele sin transistor?


----------



## Leon Elec (Mar 25, 2008)

No Meta. El diodo solo está para protejer el transistor por la corriente inversa que genera la bobina.

Si no estubiera el transistor, quema la salida del microcontrolador, en este caso el PIC, o quemaría el driver que controla este transistor.

No entiendo a que te referis con que mantenga la bobina constante, para las variaciones de tensiónes, está el capacitor.


----------



## Meta (Mar 25, 2008)

No hablaba precisamente de este circuito ni tampoco los relé  para los PIC, hablaba en general. Y lo de la corriente inversa lo acaba de decir arriba, la fuerza contraelectromotriz, jejeje.

El transistor es para amplificar la corriente. Se quema porque si lo metes directamente sin el transistor, chupa más corriente de la que hay y no la aguanta. Sube la temperatura y internamente se quema. Con el T. obtiene más que suficiente corriente para la bobina del relé sin tener ningún problema.

Ejemplo:
_Si en una botella de agua de un litro, en ella hay medio litro de agua dentro. ¿Qué pasa si intento sacar 1 L. de agua si sólo hay medio L.?_

Con la corriente pasa algo parecido.

PD:
_Por cierto, buenos videotutoriales._


----------



## Javier Rambaldo (Mar 25, 2008)

No se que tiene que ver toda esa explicación de la corriente y la botella.....con el diodo para proteger la juntura.....


----------



## Meta (Mar 25, 2008)

Javier Rambaldo dijo:
			
		

> No se que tiene que ver toda esa explicación de la corriente y la botella.....con el diodo para proteger la juntura.....



La botella y el transistor. 

¿Ahora lo entiendes?
 jejejeje   

En esta parte estamos hablando de que el transistor necesita amplificar corriente necesario para la bobina, en caso contrario se quema. Lo del diodo es protección ya explicado arriba.


----------



## Leon Elec (Mar 25, 2008)

Haber meta. Se lo que es la fuerza electromotriz (FEM)

Citame algún circuito en el cual controlan un relay y no tengan esta pareja Transistor y diodo protector.

Si lo citas aquí, te pido disculpa por el mismo medio. Ahora, si no encontras ninguno, no opines en lo que no sabes. Una persona queda mucho mejor y es mejor vista cuando reconoce su error y no la trata de arreglar de cualquier manera.



			
				Meta dijo:
			
		

> El transistor es para amplificar la corriente. Se quema porque si lo metes directamente sin el transistor, chupa más corriente de la que hay y no la aguanta. Sube la temperatura y internamente se quema. Con el T. obtiene más que suficiente corriente para la bobina del relé sin tener ningún problema.



Estamos hablando de para que está el diodo y no tener que buscar un transistor que aguante el paso de corriente que demanda el relay, motor, etc.



> PD:
> Por cierto, buenos videotutoriales.



Me alegro mucho que te gusten.


----------



## Meta (Mar 25, 2008)

No me has entendido.

Te lo digo de otra manera. Pues a la hora de trabajar con AC y depende del caso. ejejejjeje Hablando lo de antes. *El diodo es necesario para proporcionar un camino de descarga*. Espero que lo haya explicado bien así.

¿Relay? Nunca en mi vida he visto usar esa palabra en un solo profesor ni en la calle ni en empresas, si acaso relevador. Es bueno saberlo.

PD:
_Sí, son tutos perfectos. Más cómodo que leer libros en Inglés son._


----------



## Javier Rambaldo (Mar 25, 2008)

Meta, me parecen incoherentes tus respuestas. 
Nunca contestas lo que se te pregunta....y ahora le agregas lo de trabajar con AC...¿?
A ver:
-Has dicho que el diodo protege la bobina del rele. (?)
-Has dicho "poner el diodo para mantener la bobina constante y no haya variaciones de tensiones y la bobina no se desactive en ningún momento." (?)
-Has dicho que el transistor amplifica la corriente (...aplausos!...) pero no explica lo anterior.

Yo diría: "No aclares que oscurece..."


----------



## pepechip (Mar 25, 2008)

hola



> La *Ley de Lenz* nos dice que las fuerzas electromotrices o las corrientes inducidas serán de un sentido tal que se opongan a la variación del flujo magnético que las produjo. Esta ley es una consecuencia del principio de conservación de la energía.



Resumiendo: al quitarle la tension a una bobina esta creara otra en sentido inverso de una tension muy elevada, de cientos o miles de voltios, los cuales pueden destruir cualquier semiconductor al superar su tension de ruptura inversa.


----------



## Meta (Mar 25, 2008)

Si, cuando estaba haciendo practicas con relé. Había que poner un diodo en paralelo en la bobina. No lo puse para saber que pasa, antes no hacía mucho caso al profesor.

¿Qué pasó? Pues nada.

Días después empezaba como a parpadear y no se cerraba, era como efecto rebote para que lo entienda. Pero nunca se quemó. Sólo que la bobina no se quedaba constante, en este caso no usamos condensador. El C. también era para picos de tensión, es otra protección.

El circuito se trataba de que por la base del T. si lo tocamos con el dedo, excita la corriente y activa el relé.

No recuerdo el circuitode memoria, era mi primer año de electróncia.

Cuando el circuito se cierra, la corriente empieza a circular por él. Al mismo tiempo, alrededor de la bobina surge un campo magnético, induciendo una fuerza contraelectromotriz que se opone a la tensión de la pila y por tanto al paso de corriente, por lo que esta última alcanza su valor máximo de forma gradual conforme desaparece el campo magnético de la bobina.

La descarga empieza con la apertura automática del interruptor en la simulación, convirtiéndose la bobina en generadora y produciendo un nuevo campo magnético que tiende a evitar un cambio brusco en el sentido de la intensidad (inercia).

Este campo magnético es de sentido opuesto al anterior, puesto que ahora es la bobina la que proporciona la tensión al circuito.

La corriente no desciende inmediatamente a 0, sino que disminuye de modo exponencial, a la par que va disminuyendo el nuevo campo magnético de descarga.

Ahora pongo la el circuito, espera, pelase.


----------



## SigmaOrion (Mar 25, 2008)

Jaja, muchachos, nos desviamos del tema, yo quisiera volver sobre el circuito que posteó pepechip.
Pepechip, yo he conectado las patas open drain del PIC directamente a la bobina del relé con una resistencia para limitar la corriente (en caso de ser necesario) y el rueda libre. Me ha andado perfecto. Por qué agregaste un transistor externo? creés que puede sufrir algún daño la pata del PIC?
No sé, por ahí a mi me anduvo bien pero a largo plazo... uno nunca sabe, siempre se aprende algo nuevo.

Slds...

PD: podría ponerme un avatar/iconito/dibujito, no? el de Leon Elec no lo entiendo, es como una mancha! jaja...


----------



## microtronic (Mar 25, 2008)

amigo meta como dicen los conpañeros el diodo es para proteger el transistor. no para la bobina del relay.....ahi unos de estos transistores que ya tienen incluido un diodo damper para evitar su ruptura..como en algunos transistores de salida horizontal de los tv...


----------



## Leon Elec (Mar 25, 2008)

Meta, me estoy riendo para no mandarte a la miercoles.

Justamente, lo que tratamos de decirte, es que protege la FEM, fuerza electromotriz, corriente inversa, o como lo entiendas, porducida por una bobina. Si analizas por un momento como está conectado el diodo, veras que si se produce una corriente inversa, el diodo literalmente hace cortocircuito. Obviamente, esta corriente inversa no debe quemar el diodo, por lo que hay que poner un diodo capaz de soportar, esa corriente inversa.
La discución aqui es por lo siguiente: Tu dices, que el diodo está para proteger a la bobina y al transistor, nosotros te decimos que el diodo solo está para proteger al transistor.

Con respecto a la palabra RELAY, sabes que soy hobbista en la electrónica y no tube la suerte de ir a una facultad, universidad, etc. Y además la palabra RELAY, existe. Ahora que tu no lo conozca, es otra cosa.


----------



## pepechip (Mar 25, 2008)

No tiene por que destruir al transistor en el 100% de los casos, pero su omision mete grandes interferencias en el circuito que puede afectar a otros elementos.


----------



## Javier Rambaldo (Mar 25, 2008)

SigmaOrion, asegurate que la corriente que necesita el rele para activarse no supere los 25mA del PIC. De todas formas yo prefiero ponerle un transistor por seguridad. (Es mejor cambiar un TR quemado que un PIC)


----------



## Leon Elec (Mar 25, 2008)

Sigmaorion:

La razón de agregar un transistor externo, es para no quemar la pata del pic, ya que la misma soporta hasta el consumo de un LED, si pones un RELEVADOR o relé o RELAY que no consuma mmás que 25ma pues, no pasa nada.

Con respecto a mi avatar, es un C130 despegando del desierto. Se ve la cabina, y detras de la misma, la nube de arena levantada por los turohélices.


----------



## Meta (Mar 25, 2008)

Cuando el circuito se cierra, la corriente empieza a circular por él. Al mismo tiempo, alrededor de la bobina surge un campo magnético, induciendo una fuerza contraelectromotriz que se opone a la tensión de la pila y por tanto al paso de corriente, por lo que esta última alcanza su valor máximo de forma gradual conforme desaparece el campo magnético de la bobina.

La descarga empieza con la apertura automática del interruptor en la simulación, convirtiéndose la bobina en generadora y produciendo un nuevo campo magnético que tiende a evitar un cambio brusco en el sentido de la intensidad (inercia).

Este campo magnético es de sentido opuesto al anterior, puesto que ahora es la bobina la que proporciona la tensión al circuito.

La corriente no desciende inmediatamente a 0, sino que disminuye de modo exponencial, a la par que va disminuyendo el nuevo campo magnético de descarga.


----------



## Meta (Mar 25, 2008)

Bueno, es bueno saber cosas nuevas. Relay. Ni en internet he visto esto antes, sólo ahora. Pero bueno, mejor entendernos todos.

Para curisoso nuevos.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Relay


----------



## Leon Elec (Mar 25, 2008)

Meta dijo:
			
		

> Cuando el circuito se cierra, la corriente empieza a circular por él. Al mismo tiempo, alrededor de la bobina surge un campo magnético, induciendo una fuerza contraelectromotriz que se opone a la tensión de la pila y por tanto al paso de corriente, por lo que esta última alcanza su valor máximo de forma gradual conforme desaparece el campo magnético de la bobina.
> 
> La descarga empieza con la apertura automática del interruptor en la simulación, convirtiéndose la bobina en generadora y produciendo un nuevo campo magnético que tiende a evitar un cambio brusco en el sentido de la intensidad (inercia).
> 
> ...



Muy linda explicación de la fuerza electromotriz, FEM, corriente inversa producida por la bobina. Ahora, con esta definición: ¿nos contradecimos que el diodo solo y exclusivamente para protejer al transistor? No, y de echo, si analizas bien tu definición verás que nos da la razón cuando dices que la bobina proporcona la tensión al circuito, es por ellos que las bbinas se utilizan en las fuentes, para reducir el ruido gracias a esta propiedad de la bobina.


----------



## Meta (Mar 25, 2008)

Cierto, lo he analizado y cometí un error. Les pido disculpas a todos por la confusión. No soy perfecto.

Algo me decía que se me iba la olla.


----------



## Leon Elec (Mar 25, 2008)

Meta dijo:
			
		

> Cierto, lo he analizado y cometí un error. Les pido disculpas a todos por la confusión. No soy perfecto.




¿Sabés que nadie es perfecto? todos cometemos errores, lo que hace a una buena persona, es la gracia de aceptar que se equivoco.


----------



## pepechip (Mar 25, 2008)

SigmaOrion dijo:
			
		

> Pepechip, yo he conectado las patas open drain del PIC directamente a la bobina del relé con una resistencia para limitar la corriente (en caso de ser necesario) y el rueda libre. Me ha andado perfecto. Por qué agregaste un transistor externo? creés que puede sufrir algún daño la pata del PIC?





			
				Javier Rambaldo dijo:
			
		

> SigmaOrion, asegurate que la corriente que necesita el rele para activarse no supere los 25mA del PIC. De todas formas yo prefiero ponerle un transistor por seguridad. (Es mejor cambiar un TR quemado que un PIC)



Se me han adelantado en la respuesta.


----------



## SigmaOrion (Mar 25, 2008)

Sí, me gustó la respuesta que dice "más vale cambiar un transistor y no un PIC", jeje, es verdad. Yo he usado relés muy chiquitos cuya bobina no necesitaba más de un par de mA, he ahí la cuestión. Gracias por las respuestas.

Leon Elec, ahora que explicás el avatar... muy bueno! yo lo miraba y me imaginaba un perrito fuera de foco o un peluche, jaja, estaba muy lejos de ver el avión! claro, es la trompa del avión y la nube de arena. Me gustó che!

Slds...


----------



## microtronic (Mar 25, 2008)

SigmaOrion dijo:
			
		

> Sí, me gustó la respuesta que dice "más vale cambiar un transistor y no un PIC", jeje, es verdad. Yo he usado relés muy chiquitos cuya bobina no necesitaba más de un par de mA, he ahí la cuestión. Gracias por las respuestas.
> 
> Leon Elec, ahora que explicás el avatar... muy bueno! yo lo miraba y me imaginaba un perrito fuera de foco o un peluche, jaja, estaba muy lejos de ver el avión! claro, es la trompa del avión y la nube de arena. Me gustó che!
> 
> Slds...



 yo tambien habia pensado que eran 2 perros o un peluche.bastante desenfocado..


----------



## pepechip (Mar 25, 2008)

si tu rele realmente consume lo que tu dices, entonces puedes activarlo directamente con el pic, pero ponle el diodo en paralelo.


----------



## supermiedos (Mar 25, 2008)

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas, ya funciona a la perfección.


----------



## Meta (Mar 25, 2008)

supermiedos dijo:
			
		

> Muchas gracias por sus respuestas, ya funciona a la perfección.



Felicidades.


----------



## AlvaroZS (Feb 23, 2011)

Alguien me puede ayudar, necesito controlar varios Relays(unos 4), activarlos/desactivarlos.

Mis Relays son JRC-21F 4100 5V DC, mi PIC es el mismo, lo que quiero es activarlos con otros pines.

Qué resistencias uso? Qué diodos? Qué transistores?

Me sirve el 2N2222?  el 1N4001, y una resistencia de X KOhm? Digamos...

Gracias, y perdón pro irrumpir en el tema, pero es que mi problema es similar solo que con otros PINes del PIC y son varios Relays, tal vez un integrado, pero tampoco sé cuál, me recomendaron el ULN2803.

Espero sus respuestas.  GRACIAS!!!  

El mejor Foro sobre electrónica, especialmente para Hobbistas como yo.


----------



## Meta (Feb 23, 2011)




----------

